# Brand New - Replace MT Fluid?



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I just picked up my 2014 Cruze 2LT with a manual two days ago (still less than 100 miles on it). One thing that I'm worried about is a thread I found here that described the terrible MT fluid that comes in the car from the factory. If this is really an issue, I'd like to replace the fluid ASAP before it has a chance to cause a problem. Any recommendations on fluid to use? Also, where is the best place to have this changed - the dealer, or my local, reputable shop? The dealer is about 40 minutes away, but I'm not sure if I have to have it done there to ensure my warranty isn't voided?

Thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The fluid isn't "horrible" if you are leasing the car but it's not going to last lifetime of the car like most other car companies claim. Dealership is a "safe" place to have it changed if you don't want to do it yourself with the how to but expect $80+ to swap it out on top of the price you pay for the fluid. In the how 2 thread, there is 2 versions of the Amsoil man trans fluid being ran in the trans. One of our mods, just so happens to be a vendor for it but Amsoil was forum tested amongst others before his vendor status took place. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it right yet. Give the transmission time to break in. Knowing what I know now, I'd swap out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh manual transmission fluid at the first oil change, or when shifting starts getting notchier than usual. Let it go for that long to give all the moving parts time to break in. That way all that break-in wear can get flushed out when the fluid is changed.

Regardless of what comes out, put in 2.5 quarts of new fluid to lube 5th and 6th gears adequately. After that, expect to need to change the fluid every 30-40k miles, or when it becomes notchy again. I occasionally tow with my Cruze and have a tune, so it works out to every 30k miles for me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The OEM fluid should be good to 10,000 miles. Definitely swap it out by 15K. I also recommend the AMSOIL synchromesh.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I swapped mine out at 60,000 miles, To amsoil synchromesh, I really never noticed a difference, Unless its below 0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect the ECO MT will be have the most noticable difference - we have the largest changes in gear ratios.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you live somewhere it doesn't get below 20F often in the winter, skip the Syncromesh and go straight for the Amsoil 75W-90. The Syncromesh definitely helps, but did leave me with clunky 1-2-3 changes at times and a 1-2 grind. The 75-90 fluid shifts so amazingly well when temps are above freezing (and only takes ~1 minute of driving to warm up at really cold temps) that I wish I had done it sooner. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

unitednations191 said:


> I swapped mine out at 60,000 miles, To amsoil synchromesh, I really never noticed a difference, Unless its below 0


How much was put back in? I had a dealership do mine and they didn't fill 2.5 like asked. When I asked where the rest of the 3 bottles was, I ended up getting a full bottle back. 


jblackburn said:


> If you live somewhere it doesn't get below 20F often in the winter, skip the Syncromesh and go straight for the Amsoil 75W-90. The Syncromesh definitely helps, but did leave me with clunky 1-2-3 changes at times and a 1-2 grind. The 75-90 fluid shifts so amazingly well when temps are above freezing (and only takes ~1 minute of driving to warm up at really cold temps) that I wish I had done it sooner.
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


I'm also running this over syncromesh as I am tuned and always shifting the bejesus out of my car. One day we should have someone ride shotgun and count how many times the shifter moves. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Is this the stuff y'all are talking about?

AMSOIL Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90

And about how many miles is the "break-in period" considered to be where I should do my first fluid (oil and MT fluid) change?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yessir, that's it. 

I'd do the first oil change around 3-4000 miles, your choice to do this at the same time


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yessir, that's it.
> 
> I'd do the first oil change around 3-4000 miles, your choice to do this at the same time
> 
> ...


Yeah my engine oil went out 4k as well and with the axle recalls I avoided swapping manual till it was all done. So far my trans fluids were drained 3 times in 25,000 miles for axles and cv boot before I swapped to amsoil linked above. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you think I'd be safe using the 75W-90 here in Chicago? Even though my shifts still seem fine, I'm at 60,000 now and probably due.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Do you think I'd be safe using the 75W-90 here in Chicago? Even though my shifts still seem fine, I'm at 60,000 now and probably due.


If you have another winter like last year...I wouldn't. 1st can be a pain down around 0 deg for the first 1/2 mile or so.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> If you have another winter like last year...I wouldn't. 1st can be a pain down around 0 deg for the first 1/2 mile or so.


Yeah I had -20 a few times and froze the OEM fluid. Most my nights are heated indoor garages to influence my choice. I no-lift-shifted 3 times during a datalog and was no grind all 3 times. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi USAFRCruzer,

Congrats on your new Cruze! I'm sorry to hear of the MT fluid that is coming from your vehicle. I suggest taking your vehicle to your preferred dealership for this concern. If you would like, we could contact your dealer on your behalf and discuss this further with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Give the transmission time to break in. Knowing what I know now, I'd swap out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh manual transmission fluid at the first oil change, or when shifting starts getting notchier than usual. *Let it go for that long to give all the moving parts time to break in. That way all that break-in wear can get flushed out when the fluid is changed.*
> 
> Regardless of what comes out, put in 2.5 quarts of new fluid to lube 5th and 6th gears adequately.


This.

I have the Synchromesh in mine. Our winter was pretty cold with lots of weather below -18C (0F). I felt that on the coldest mornings (-30C/-22F or slightly colder) the OEM fluid may have a slight advantage during the first few minutes of driving, but ALL other times shifting is improved with the Amsoil. You can actually feel the synchros engaging more smoothly. Slightly higher efforts but MUCH smoother, better damped action.

I think the 75W-90 would be a little thick for a true winter climate.

I don't shift my car hard, but I have no doubt it makes a big difference as pretty much everyone else has suggested.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I had some doubts about the 75W-90 with our winters and I'm not a hard shifter so it looks like it will be Synchromesh for me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You should be fine, I was froze in reverse on a hill at my ex's house so I shouldn't have that issue anymore. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using the 75W-90 this winter. I'll be sure to report in on the coldest days. I used the Synchromesh this past winter and it shifted a bit notchy for the first two shifts but great after that in the -15 degree days we had. The 75W-90 shifted the same for me at around 15 degrees F but I didn't get a chance to try it in colder conditions.


----------

